# whats the deal with mac's and animated .gif's?



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

whats the deal with mac's and animated .gif's?

They don't keep animated in iphoto?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

No, and Yes. The GIF will only show a static (first) frame. If you want to see it in action just view it in a browser. I don't think iPhoto was meant for web graphics per sé... but not exclusively a Photo management program, either.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

Uch... One thing Windows has over OSX.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Some would argue that.


----------



## phobic (May 18, 2005)

There is no iPhoto on Windows, how can this be something it does better than Mac OS?


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

lol not iphoto, its a superb program... just wish it would view .gif's the way they are (i.e: animated .gif's).


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

VNJ85 said:


> Uch... One thing Windows has over OSX.


Probably the only thing. :lmao:


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

I believe quicktime will pay animated gifs.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you Ottawaman!!


----------

